# When will my platy drop?



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay, I have 3 red wag platys,3yellow Mickey mouse platys
the ratio for each class is 1:2.1 male and 2 female
I have a VERY PREG mickey mouse platy.
Here are her symptoms.I have her in a breeding
Trap with no divider but the top is covered with floating
Plastic plants.
She is kinda squarish

She has an extra large gravid.

I can see eyes in the gravid

She has her anus open wide with a white ring round it

She has no appetite

Is scared of the fish when they go near breeder

Is pooping clear white poop
These are the most common signs to know when she drops
I just need to be prepared
I have a red wag with the gravid and white tube and open anus.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Anytime now!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

She will drop when she drops.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

The white dot by her anal fin is a good indication that she will drop soon. I would estimate less than 2-3 days. I wouldn't be suprised if she dropped in the next few hours.

Good luck!


----------



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay, she's going into labor now.
Panting VERY hard.
I also have 1 preg red wag platy and another
Mickey mouse one.
Gonna put the divider for the other two tommorow
Thanks for help!


----------

